# UberX in San Antonio. How much do you make?



## CDG (Oct 6, 2015)

What are you making? How many hours are you working? I'm looking for a wide spectrum of answers.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Drum rolling.
*Strike will start on Friday 5:00 PM*. 
It is ok, If you do not want to participate -

*No Drivers = No Uber *
**Let us know where you are going to be driving so we can send you pick up request. *How many pings do you want?* 10 or 20 request?


----------



## CDG (Oct 6, 2015)

What? Why?


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

CDG said:


> What are you making? How many hours are you working? I'm looking for a wide spectrum of answers.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Expect to make $10 $12 even $15 an hour net. It's decent money not great, but will help u between jobs. It can start to take up all your time so be careful. Your weekends now belong to Uber and you have to spend many many hours sitting and wondering around the city. Get a bonus for signing up!!!


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Here's what I'm making in Indianapolis:









Now figure your cost per mile and start subtracting.

50 hours "available" every week, 15 rides a day, average $7/ride (Uber) or 8 rides a day average $15/ride (Lyft).


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Here's what I'm making in Indianapolis:
> View attachment 15802
> 
> 
> ...


Those rates and terms are horrible.


----------



## Preevyet (Aug 22, 2015)

Since opening up SA, I average about 6 hours a day and this past week I have made $425.23 so far. But I promised the wife not to drive today so that probably will be it. I live in the northwest area and just head downtown on I-10 and get requests along the way and if not usually when I hit downtown it's a matter of a few minutes.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Preevyet said:


> Since opening up SA, I average about 6 hours a day and this past week I have made $425.23 so far. But I promised the wife not to drive today so that probably will be it. I live in the northwest area and just head downtown on I-10 and get requests along the way and if not usually when I hit downtown it's a matter of a few minutes.


Exactly what I was saying $425 divided by 42 hours (7 x 6) is $10 an hour.


----------

